# Venomus Snakes that are not on the DWA



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi every one im don't keep hots, but the whole topic intrests me, i know Falce Water Cobras dont need licence's but are there any other back fanged snake that dont need licence's, Also could any one tell me whot the venom potentcy is like from a FWC, thanks


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

hognoses are rear fanged and venomous but you probably wouldnt know it..

Boiga's are an excellent genus that are rear fanged, venomous and not on DWA anymore - but a bite from these will probably ruin your day...!


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh i know the hogies are venomus im thinking of geting one do they make good pets.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

mine is lovely, they stay teeny and dont take up much space, they can be hissy but its usually all mouth no trousers.. cute little things : victory:


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info, definatly one to add to the collection.:2thumb:


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

i have a pair of Boige Cyenea Green cat eyes and there rear fanged can havea nasty bite if they manage to get on to you properly like a bee sting,i have two for sale aswell


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Green cat eyes are well nice, but i wouldnt get one at the moment coz i just havent got the room.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Potency wise it depends how long the FWC is chewing on you for. I've seen Nigel Martin getting caught out on TV once and I heard his arm really badly swelled up. I've heard it being described like a timber rattle snake though.
So I always use a hook with mine.
Other non DWA, Mangrove Snakes which have just come off DWA. Green Cat eyed, Dog tooth snakes, Arabian tiger snakes, Giant Madigascan hognosed snakes, green racers and theirs many many more.....


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

RICHARD OWEN said:


> i have a pair of Boige Cyenea Green cat eyes and there rear fanged can havea nasty bite if they manage to get on to you properly like a bee sting,i have two for sale aswell


Dont you just love the bee sting, if I had a pound for each time Ive read or heard that I'd be well off by now. Take a good hit off any of the boigas and you will soon wish it was a bee sting, especially when the tissue starts to die at the bite site.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

paraman said:


> Dont you just love the bee sting, if I had a pound for each time Ive read or heard that I'd be well off by now. Take a good hit off any of the boigas and you will soon wish it was a bee sting, especially when the tissue starts to die at the bite site.


Like I said in a thread on here yesterday...



> It's wise never to take chances, you can read all the pages you like on the internet that tell you how this boiga species or that boiga species can be safely free handled....do you really want to be the first example in the UK of someone loosing a finger, arm or hand? Or dropping dead from an allergic reaction coupled with shock? It can and does happen, in their countries of origin a few boiga species even have deaths attributed to them (admittedly the young, old or infirm but still it shows the potential is there).


Bites from Boiga have the POTENTIAL to put you firmly in the hurt locker. Much more so than any number of bee stings. People don't tend to loose digits to bee stings!!

Tissue necrosis is nothing to be toyed with. For the people who CBA to google this means - around the bite your soft tissues will die, fall of in lumps/chunks then be wonderfully raw and saw for a few months while healing.

Yes Cyneas/dendrophilia and the like has a mild venom. But to assume you'll react in the same way "the internet" tells you is just plain stupid.

There are plenty of non DWA venomous. how about googling a list of the snakes that ARE on the act. Anything else you see, isn't. Simple.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I will quote from something I posted a few years back on another forum:

Certainly drop for drop the venom of Hydrodynastes gigas is comparable in strength to that of some crotalids, but let’s not forget that the typical venom yield is far lower for the false Water Cobra than for your average Rattler. I tend to average about 200 -300 mg of venom (dried weight) from our larger Rattlesnakes. I would think the yield from a similar sized Hydrodynastes gigas would be in single figures. 

One thing that is certain is that these snakes should not be taken for granted. While bites from these animals are not in the same league as Crotalids (I have personal experience of both), they can cause some rather nasty symptoms. 

So take care with FWC's


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

My male Boiga Cyanea at one point went off his food for a little while, he bit a rat pup and left it. In the morning I could see the rat pup on the floor of the viv, 4 times its original size and swollen up looking like a big black balloon, this was just from a quick bite.

I've been careful enough so far not to get a bite from either of my Cyaneas.


----------

